# DSL problem



## mr_d2254 (26. April 2002)

Also ich hab T-DSL und des wählt sich nach ca. 10 min inaktivität automatisch ab. Unter Einstellungen > Options ist die Automatische Abwahl NICHT aktiviert.

Ich hat eigendlich immer gedacht es läge am server in den ich mich einwähle, da dies erst existiert nachdem t-online schwere server probleme in München gemeldet hat und zu der Zeit war ich auch öfters nicht in der Lage mich einzuwählen. Aber manche sagen, dass es am prog bzw. der einstellungen liegt... weiss wer wie ich das ausschalte?


----------



## Trymon (29. April 2002)

Das Problem kenne ich. Bei mir hat geholfen den DSL Speedmanager (irgendwo auf der Telekomseite) zu installieren und die Option Windows für DSL optimieren auszuwählen. Danach hatte ich nicht mehr diese Abbrüche.


----------



## Whizzly (6. Mai 2002)

*inaktivieren*

also soweit ich weiss is das die Art von tonline, den leuten klar zu machen, dass sie keine standleitung haben ;-(
man muss sich ja alle 24 stunden sowieso disconnecten und genau das macht die tonline software, wenn die verbindung längere zeit inaktiv(kein traffic)ist.... so wollen die auch bandbreite für andre user freihalten..n kumpel hat mal 20 stunden den t-online-server angepingt, weil er nicht wollte, dass die verbindung abkackt...is aber illegal ;-)
also nich wundern und den verbindungsassistenten installn der wählt dann automatisch neu.....

hoffe konnte helfn..


----------



## mr_d2254 (6. Mai 2002)

ich hab mir gedacht ich mach mir ne seite die alle 10 min sich selbst aktualisiert und lass die immer im hintergrund laufen... wenn ich weg bin.


----------



## Dario Linsky (6. Mai 2002)

wieso einfach, wenns auch kompliziert geht? 
stell doch einfach deinen email-client auf ein intervall von 5 minuten ein. oder lass icq (oder sonst irgendwas in der art) an. dann fliesst doch ständig ip-traffic.
mach ich auch so, und das klappt ganz gut.

t-online will halt einfach nich, dass jeder im netz rum idlet - deswegen trennen die so oder so, wenn 15 minuten kein traffic da ist. 


regards,
wicked


----------



## mr_d2254 (6. Mai 2002)

icq is bei mir immer an und trotzdem hat er mich raus...


----------



## Freaky (6. Mai 2002)

schmeiß die blöde t-online soft runter und mach es über dfü !!!
das nervt doch immer diese software im hintergrund zu haben oder??
email kannst auch easy abholen brauchst nur noch die pop sachen eintragen fertig kein benutzername nötig kein passwort !!! geht ja alles über die dfü-verbindung ;-)

bis im sommer


----------



## mr_d2254 (7. Mai 2002)

ich hatte mal des dfü t-online dingen, aber ich hab immer wieder irgendein fehler gemacht und dann hatte windows probleme mit der zugeteilten IP und hat ca. alle 30 sec die internet conn. für 5 sec angehalten... und dass war ziemlich nervig nach ner zeit. Ich hab des dingen 2 mal installiert und mich immer an die anleitung gehalten aber beides mal hat ich das problem...


----------



## flex (8. Mai 2002)

*mal ganz langsam*

Also erst mal Hallo,

zu deinem Problem gibts erst mal folgendes zu sagen:

T-Offline stinkt   
,deswegen deinstallier gleich mal die T-Online Software und mach das Ganze übers DFÜ und zwar mit dem PPPoE-Protokoll. (Siehe dazu http://www.adsl-support.de )

Das sieht zwar am AAnfang etwas kompliziert aus ,sollte aber nach etwas Eingewöhnungszeit wunderbar funktionieren!

und übrigens natürlich kann man ICQ laufen lassen das erzeugt Traffic aber ich würde die FlatrateSteckdose empfehlen zu finden unter http://www.iopus.com/de/download/42flatrate_setup.exe

Des Proggie erzeugt Traffic und die Verbindung wird nicht gekappt !

nun denn 
bei Fragen stehe ich natürlich zur Verfügung !

cYa 

 ;-)


----------



## Michaylo (10. Mai 2002)

mal so ne frage: wozu muss man die verbindung erhalten, wenn man nicht surft und nichts herunterlädt?


----------



## nils11 (10. Mai 2002)

*na...*



> _Original geschrieben von Michaylo _
> *mal so ne frage: wozu muss man die verbindung erhalten, wenn man nicht surft und nichts herunterlädt? *


...

na wenn ich nebenbei z.b. n text schreibe, und deswegen halt mal 20 minuten kein traffic verursache, trennt sich das ding gleich, und man muss sich immer wieder neu einwählen, was tierisch nervt.


----------



## Bomber (11. Mai 2002)

raspppoe ist DIE lösung überhaupt für dsl
also schmeiss die dämliche verbuggte software runter
und mach das was hier empfohlen wird -> http://www.gschwarz.de/


----------



## Michaylo (11. Mai 2002)

@nils11 
ein doppelklick innerhalb von 20 min. nervt dich tierisch???
ich würde an deiner stelle einen psychiater aufsuchen! ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber ich glaube du stellst eine gefahr für deine umgebung dar... :]


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Mai 2002)

T-Offline stinkt zwear tatsächlich, aber die Flat ist cool und ich habe auch keine Probs bei meinem PC:

Den dSL Treiber der Telekom, den Speedmanager , (allerdings ausgeschaltet) und normale Einwahl über DFÜ .

Liegt nicht immer nur an ....

Zizat:



> dämliche verbuggte software



sondern vieleicht auch mal am User! Nicht persönlich nehmen, ist eben so!

WINDOOF ist 1000fach verbuggter, aber mit einigen Kniffen an Regisrty und anderen Konfigdateien läuft es tadellos.


----------



## mr_d2254 (11. Mai 2002)

...dann sind wir alle dau's weil wir nich wissen welche registry einträge/conf. dateien wir verändern sollen damit es richtig funzt?


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Mai 2002)

> ...dann sind wir alle dau's weil wir nich wissen welche registry einträge/conf. dateien wir verändern sollen damit es richtig funzt?



Hihi, nicht gleich persönlich nehmen!!!!

Nein, bei manchen funzt es ja sogar , gell...

Es ging nur um die Bemerkung selber: Schuld der Software zuzuschieben, was ja teils stimmt, das die Software mangelhaft programmiert ist, aber solche Fehler lassen sich meist beheben 
( Updates, Patches oder selber Hand anlegen *nicht zweideutig* ),

Sollte garnicht persönlich gemeint sein, mit Dau, weil dann würde ich mich auch in die Kategorie schmeißen müssen.

SOLLTE nur heißen, weil bei manchen das nicht sofort klappt muss nicht immer die Software der reinste Schrott sein, weil bei mir und auch anderen funzt es ja...

Ist doch TUTORIALS.DE, "da wird dir geholfen"....


Nehme den Satz DAU offiziel zurück ( oben editiert )!

P.S.: Das mit Mailkonto abrufen funzt übrigens wirklich klasse, einfach einen Popacount einrichten und ständig abrufen lassen!


----------



## mr_d2254 (11. Mai 2002)

Also heut hab ich RASPPPOE installiert und es versucht mit der flatrate steckdose... ging aber nich. Is eigendlich auch egal... weil das eigendliche problem war WinME, welches mein 254mb memory immer zu 99% auslastet, was wiederum dazu führte, dass wenn ich z.b. viele progs offen habe und t-online disconnected sich, es sich nicht wieder connectieren will weil zu wenig memory da is...

und so n dummer dau bin ich auch nich... wenn du eine idee hast zu meinem memory problem, dann sags mir bitte... vielleicht is es ja was, was ich noch nicht ausprobiert hab.


----------



## Bomber (11. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *T-Offline stinkt zwear tatsächlich, aber die Flat ist cool und ich habe auch keine Probs bei meinem PC:
> 
> Den dSL Treiber der Telekom, den Speedmanager , (allerdings ausgeschaltet) und normale Einwahl über DFÜ .
> ...



ehm? die aktuelle tonline software hat einiges an bugs die garantiert nicht am user liegen, zum teil im email client und zum anderen in der ansteuerung des einwahlservers. und warum sollte er sich n ressourcenfressendes prog nebenher laufenlassen  wenn es ne einfache dfü verbindung mit nem vernünftigen raspppoe wesentlich besser tut (wie du ja selbst sagst.. allerdings scheinst du nicht besonders viel ahnung von ppp protokollen zu haben sonst würdest du dich nicht mit dem telekom protokoll einwählen -> schnarchs galore).

und ich muss mir von dir nicht sagen lassen das ich das "für dummen einwahl programm" der telekom nicht bedienen könnte bzw nicht richtig einstellen könnte. 

nachdem ich das ungefähr 2 monate nach markteinführung bestellt hatte benutzte ich nämlich ungefähr drei wochen die tonline software die mir nichts als probleme (disconnects ständige unverfügbarkeit des netzwerks etc), als ich dann von raspppoe gehört habe hab ichs sofort drauf gemacht und hatte seit dem nie mehr ein problem mit der tdsl flat. 

mittlerweile benutze ich qdsl ebenfalls mit raspppoe und das läuft trotz nem ziemlich instabilen netzwerk von qdsl auch fast fehlerfrei.


just my two cents


----------



## nils11 (11. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Michaylo _
> *@nils11
> ein doppelklick innerhalb von 20 min. nervt dich tierisch???
> ich würde an deiner stelle einen psychiater aufsuchen! ist nicht persönlich gemeint, aber ich glaube du stellst eine gefahr für deine umgebung dar... :] *


...

aha, den gleichen rat kann ich dir auch geben.............


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Mai 2002)

Hallo.........., @ Bomber :





> normale Einwahl über DFÜ .



..aus meiner Message, also entweder habertes an meiner Schreibweise oder deinem Lesestil, weil sagt doch wohl aus, das ich mich normalö über DFÜ einbwähle - ODER?

Es geht mit Protokolleinstellungen und Einwahl über DFÜ perfekt und die T-Onlinesoftware habe ich garnicht drauf , sondern nur den Treiber für das DSL Modem und den Speedmanager, der ist jedoch deaktivuiert, also, wo ist da ein:



> für dummen einwahl programm


 ???????????

Und das mit der Einstellung war nicht persönlich an irgendjemanden gerichtet, sondern sollte nur zeigen das es funktionieren kann.


----------



## Bomber (11. Mai 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von Webcutdirektor _
> *Hallo.........., @ Bomber :
> 
> 
> ...



öhm da ist kein ?????? wir reden nur ein wenig an einander vorbei



> wenn es ne einfache dfü verbindung mit nem vernünftigen raspppoe wesentlich besser tut (*wie du ja selbst sagst..* allerdings scheinst du nicht besonders viel ahnung von ppp protokollen zu haben sonst würdest du dich nicht mit dem telekom protokoll (!!!) einwählen -> schnarchs galore).



ich hab ja nur von dem tonline ppp protokoll geredet nicht von der software, das du dich über ne dfü verbindung einwählst das hab ich schon mitbekommen.

ich hab in meinem post wohl etwas die kritik an dem tonline ppp protokoll und meine hasstiraden gegen das t online programm vermischt. deswegen ists wohl n bisschen unverständlich.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. Mai 2002)

Ja, so in etwa meinte ich es, sorry:

Und zwar meinte ich eben, das es eben gut funktionieren kann, aber man dafür etwas mehrt Verständnis haben muss und evtl. , von Fall zu Fall auch mal Reg/cfg ändern muss 

ODER

mann läßt sich alles "in den Schoss legen", dann funktioniert es eben nicht immer so doll, es funktioniert, aber eben mit SCHÖNHEITSFEHLERN.

Protokoll: Stimmt standardmäßig wird wegen der T-Offline Setupop (TDSL-Treibersatz) das Protokoll mitinstalliert, das muss man dann rauschmeißen, sonst hat man den Schrott tatsächlich drin und ist nicht über "PPP" Online...

DAS IST EBEN DIE HANDARBEIT *smile*

NOCHMALS; WOLLTE KEINEN PERSÖNLICH ANMACHEN; SONDERN DARAUF HINWEISEN; DAS MAN ENTWEDER NICHT DIE SOFTWARE NUTZT SONDERN SELBER "DENKT" ODER EBEN MIT DEN MÄNGELN LEBEN MUSS! ( UND: DIE FRAGE ZU DSL PROB IST HIER SCHON OFT GESTELLT WORDEN! (Soll kein schreien sein sondnern _auffallen ! TNX_ 

Offtopic:

Icvh sollte meine Threads nicht zwischen Tür und Angel verfassen *g*, wenn ich eigentlich schon "weg ( Termine, etc. ) bin.


----------



## Nanaki (22. Mai 2002)

*dsl*

es gibt nur 2 wirklich gscheide möglichkeiten.

A: über DFÜ einwählen

B: Router kaufen


----------



## Mecronomecon (24. Mai 2002)

also,

wie gesagt, t-online-software STINKT!!!

mach ne DFÜ-Verdingung (is eigentlich ganz einfach). falls du's immer noch nicht hinbekommen hast, dann sag einfach noch mal bescheid.

ausserdem kannst du bei der DFÜ-Verbindung so lang online bleiben wie du willst, egal ob daten fliesen oder nicht -> t-online kann dich nicht mehr kicken, auf gut deutsch STANDLEITUNG!!! über DSL-Flat

jipie!!!

bis denne und viel Spaß im Netz

Mecro


----------



## nils11 (24. Mai 2002)

*nö...*



> _Original geschrieben von Mecronomecon _
> *ausserdem kannst du bei der DFÜ-Verbindung so lang online bleiben wie du willst, egal ob daten fliesen oder nicht -> t-online kann dich nicht mehr kicken, auf gut deutsch STANDLEITUNG!!! über DSL-Flat*


...


nö, nach 24 stunden am stück online wird die verbindung getrennt. da brauchst du schon n extra-tool um das zu verhindern.


----------



## MF (24. Mai 2002)

also bei mir kicken sie mich - ich habs genau geprüft - nach 23std 34min aus der leitung ... ach wie schön das niemand weis da sich einen router habe  und schwups war ich wieder drin


----------



## nils11 (24. Mai 2002)

*na und...*

na und, ist doch nicht verboten, sich sofort danach wieder einzuwählen...


----------



## MF (24. Mai 2002)

das war ja auch ironisch gemeint


----------



## Mecronomecon (24. Mai 2002)

*bei mir klappts aber*

tja, dann läuft bei dir wohl irgendwas schief...

ich kann mit meinem rechner so lange online bleiben, wie ich will.
Und das ganze mit T-DSL Flat und ner DFÜ-Verbindung

bis denne...


----------



## MF (24. Mai 2002)

also das geht normalerweise net ... nach soätestens 24stunden dauer online wirst du von t-online aus der leitung gekickt ... danach kann man sicher baer sofort wieder einwählen ... DFÜ ist so konzipiert das es sich selber wieder einwählt ohne das der user es mitbekommt vorrausgesetzt die meldung dafür das man gekickt wurde ist ausgeschlatet ... mit nem router ist das ganz easy da haste sozusagen echt ne standleitung


----------



## nils11 (24. Mai 2002)

*außerdem...*

außerdem kann man das auf sämtlichen telekom- oder dsl-seiten nachlesen. von daher wird es wohl stimmen. von daher glaube ich, dass du zwischendurch vielleicht doch mal kurz offline warst.


----------



## Whizzly (15. Januar 2003)

*geh halt ab bomber!*

also ich lach mir hier grad so den ast freunde,
was soll der text oben bitte bomber, das is doch lächerlich,
ich hatte die tonline software über ein jahr installt und hatte auch nich mehr probs mit meim rechner als sonst! sorry is so, aber ob rasppoe, tonline software oder sonstwas, ich bin im netz ! und dieses "rassistische" gerede kann ich echt nichmehr haben... dann diskutier wenigstens gscheid und schreib nich nen texst vonwegen eh alles madig!

mfg und komm ma runter 
whizzly


----------



## Cyprezz (24. März 2004)

Hi,

also derjenige, der mir ein Tool oder hint nennnen kann, welches es möglich macht, dieselbe IP länger als 24h zu behalten, bekommt nen virtuellen Orden von mir! Aber das wird wohl kaum passieren ;-)

Was das eigentliche Prob angeht kann ich nur empfehlen auf jegliche Telekom-Software und -Treiber zu verzichten und stattdessen einen alternativen DSL-Treiber zu verwenden. Das ist meine persönliche Meinung, letztendlich ist es ja aber jedem selbst überlassen, wem er sein Vertrauen entgegenbringt. Zur Wiedereinwahl nutze ich die FlatrateSteckdose von iopus, die ist Freeware, einfach zu bedienen und funktioniert tadellos. Dann habe ich noch bei ICQ unter den Optionen irgendwo ein Häkchen gesetzt, welches einen regelmäßigen Ping aktiviert, um die Verbindung aufrecht zu halten. Um die Bandbreitenausnutzung im Auge zu behalten kann man sich alternativ zum T-Online-Speedmanager ja ggf. eines von diversen Traffic-Monitor-Tools im net suchen, ob Freeware oder Shareware, auch das bleibt jedem selbst überlassen ;-)
Ich habe mich durchgerungen, die paar Euro zu investieren, und mir den Traffic-Monitor von dumeter.de geleistet, was ich auch nicht bereut habe.

Greetz Cyprezz


----------



## Mecronomecon (24. März 2004)

tja... manchmal liegts einfach am provider... ich bin mittlerweile von t-offline zu 1 & 1 gewechselt und siehe da... ich hab eine IP auch mal für drei tage oder noch länger... ausser die teledoof baut mist... dann hab ich ne IP auch mal nur für 10 mins...


----------



## Cyprezz (24. März 2004)

..ahja, das erklärt natürlich einiges! 

Also ich bin ja auch schwer am überlegen ob ich nicht bald wechseln soll, denn die Telekom/T-Online sind bei mir eh schon lange unten durch.
Wahrscheinlich wechsel ich zu Freenet, die haben einige interessante Tarife zur Auswahl...na mal sehen, 1&1 werd ich mir jetzt auch mal näher anschauen  

Machts gut, und danke für den Fisch!

Greetz Cyprezz


----------

